# Union Hand Roasted - Asprotimana (Huila,Colombia)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The *Asprotimana from Huila, Colombia* - a micro-lot sourced by Union Hand Roasted is an ideal coffee for anyone developing their palate to try

I've put a few tasting notes up on the blog


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Glenn for the recommendation. I'm just finishing the Finca de Licho you put me onto a while back. I've really enjoyed that. Might well give this a go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

